# Ipad et écran apple 23"



## omni (4 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,
Je dispose d'un ipad 4 avec port ligthing, ainsi que d'un écran apple 23". Cet écran est celui en alu avec un pied et un cable qui se divise pour être branché à un MBP : donc câbles disponibles = DVI - Usb- Firewire 400.
Ma demande, est-il possible de me servir de cet écran comme écran pour l'ipad ?
Je possède l'adaptateur  Lightning vers VGA (que j'utilise pour faire des présentations de l'Ipad vers vidéoprojo) mais je ne trouve pas l'adaptateur Lighting vers DVI 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?

PS : Je possède aussi le petit adaptateur Ligthing vers 30 broches

Merci


----------



## omni (7 Mars 2014)

Je reconnais que cette demande peut paraître surprenante&#8230;


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2014)

Tu ne peux pas faire de la recopie vidéo pur. L'écran peut juste servir de moniteur pour certaines applications dédiées, comme Keynote qui affichera la diapo sur l'écran externe et le déroulé sur le iPad.


----------



## omni (7 Mars 2014)

Merci de ta réponse. Donc pour continuer mon expérience, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un adaptateur VGA mâle vers DVI femelle.
Ipad => adaptateur ligthing vers VGA =>adaptateur VGA vers VGI =>branchement sur le câble DVI du moniteur cinema display 23" d'apple.
Résultats = rien du tout !
Par contre, Ipad branché via l'adaptateur lighting vers VGA à un écran d'ordi tout simple (avec une prise VGA) = impeccable, recopie complète de l'Ipad quelque soit l'application et/ou les écran d'accueil.
Je vais essayer avec un adapteur HDMI
Donc il me faut l'adaptateur Apple lighting vers HDMI (49 euros quand même !) puis un adaptateur HDMI vers DVI (j'en ai un j'espère qu'il ira&#8230
Et je vous tiens au courant&#8230;

@GWEN : pourquoi je ne pourrai pas faire de recopie pure ? quand je branche sur le vidéo promo, j'ai bien tout&#8230; Et là sur l'écran de l'ordo = idem En tout cas avec lighting vers VGA c'est impeccable&#8230; Par contre vers DVI = problème.


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2014)

Pour ma part, je n&#8217;ai jamais eu de recopie global. Mais peut-être que je ne fais pas ce qu'il faut. Je vais tester dès que je le peux, ça serait une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## omni (10 Mars 2014)

Même avec un vidéo projecteur ?
Perso, quand je branche, l'écran d'accueil apparait avec toutes les icônes des application et autres et il me semble bien que pour l'instant toutes les applications fonctionnent en recopie&#8230;
Je vais surveiller ça.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Mars 2014)

Si si ça fonctionne bien...

La recopie intégrale fonctionne même via AirPlay...


----------



## omni (11 Mars 2014)

Bon alors :
J'ai du acheter l'adaptateur Apple Lighting vers HDMI (Digital Av) + un adaptateur HDMI mâle vers DVI femelle&#8230;
Je branche le tout sur l'écran du 23" et hop miracle ça marche. Par contre l'écran n'est pas occupé en entier. Il y des bandes noires latéralement et haut et bas. 
Mais l'image est bonne et si je couple un clavier Blutooth à l'Ipad, alors presque un ordi !!! 
Bon certes en terme de mobilité le 23" pose un léger problème -


----------



## omni (12 Mars 2014)

Je ne savais pas, mais même l'Iphone (1 5c) branché avec le même dispositif = ça marche ! de plus, la recopie vidéo de l'Iphone occupe plus d'écran que celle de l'Ipad.
Pour l'iapd, en mode paysage, sur le 23" j'ai une bande de 6cm de large sur les deux côtés et une bande de 1 cm en haut et bas.
Avec l'Iphone en mode paysage = toute la largeur de l'écran un 1 cm en haut et bas.


----------

